# what do the Big 4 pay for senior accountants?



## kcmeow

Hi all!
I work for one of the Big 4 accounting firms here in Montreal, Canada. I have completed my third year, and am considering an offer from the Abu Dhabi office. HR seems to say that the offer is in line with the market, and i can live comfortably, how good is the offer??
Basic 8337
Housing 6000
transport 1500

I seem to see all kinds of ranges of salaries, some sayng anything <30k a month being low, i know housing is a lot...

I will be living on my own, ideally apartment, no sharing, i don't spend lavishly on entertainment such as going out, but id like to be able to eat, and enjoy the city without counting my pennies. Ideally, i could have some savings too, and travel?!

I think accepting the offer, as a transfer is a safe and secure way to move to AD, but perhaps not? think i can find something better on my own with 3 years of experience??

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated, as i have only a week to accept the offer. 

kc


----------



## Jynxgirl

Your not going to find much of anything in Abu Dhabi in that price range that is in the niceish areas. Have a look at Dubizzle. I would require that they cover accommodations fully. And 6000 isnt going to cover it. 

Are you going to need a car for transportation? That is not going to cover the cost of a car and insurance. Minimum is going to be like 1800 and that is for literally a box. Try to get that at 2000. 

For someone in their third year, that is low. Your salary you could live off of but will not be saving a whole lot in abu dhabi. It says no taxes, but they suck you dry very quickly with all the other stuff  So, counter and ask for more.


----------



## kcmeow

thnx jynxgirl..
do you work at a Big 4?
thing is, HR TELLS me it's market price for my position...CAN i negotiate more? 
She says taxi is cheap, that i'll get around that way for work..
Thing is i really want o come to AD, and in accounting, i'm kind of at disadvantage because we're only transitioning to IFRS now, so not sure if i have enough bargaining power to get a better job at better pay...
safest bet..is within my company?!

what do you think?>




Jynxgirl said:


> Your not going to find much of anything in Abu Dhabi in that price range that is in the niceish areas. Have a look at Dubizzle. I would require that they cover accommodations fully. And 6000 isnt going to cover it.
> 
> Are you going to need a car for transportation? That is not going to cover the cost of a car and insurance. Minimum is going to be like 1800 and that is for literally a box. Try to get that at 2000.
> 
> For someone in their third year, that is low. Your salary you could live off of but will not be saving a whole lot in abu dhabi. It says no taxes, but they suck you dry very quickly with all the other stuff  So, counter and ask for more.


----------



## Jynxgirl

No. I do not. I work around abu dhabi but do not go into abu dhabi often. 

Did you go look at dubizzle? You are going to have a hard time finding a place to stay for that amount. 

Dubizzle.com - Abu Dhabi Property for Rent - Residential Units - 1 b/r apartment with facilities

(little worried about what they mean for 2 bathrooms ???  )Dubizzle.com - Abu Dhabi Property for Rent - Residential Units - 01 BED ROOM APPT IN MUSSAFA SHAHABIA NEW BULD ONLY 65,000 AED

or more like what you will actually be able to afford (as these prices prob not including the 5% realtor fee nor the 5% dewa fee) and its 500 sq ft 

Dubizzle.com - Abu Dhabi Property for Rent - Residential Units - spacious stunning studio in a new villa mushrif area airport road

Taxi is minimum of 10 dirhams. So, take one to, from each day, your will add up. And then going out to eat with friends and such as well. Taxi's you will prob be able to get away with under the 1500 as long as you dont go far and utilize shared taxi's when possible (that is a whole another world, good luck!) The prices for apartments in downtown abu dhabi is quite expensive but the problem with living on the outskirts is you will have higher taxi bills that will make the lower rental prices not worth it unless you get your own vehicle. 

And Abu Dhabi is a very expensive city.


----------

